# What are the best books to read about rasing chickens?



## chickenfever87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all!
I have not yet raised any chickens, I want to gather as much info before I do. I am looking forward to having my own chickens in the future. I want to be well prepared and know everything inside and out about raising to selling chickens and eggs. What are some very informative books about raising chicken? Thanks !


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I like Chickens For Dummies! Also check out this link: www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

These are my fav that I go to all the time: Chickens by Derek Hall, Storey's Guide To Raising Chickens, Keeping Chickens by Jeremy Hobson & Cecelia Lewis. My new books I got the past couple months: The Chicken Health Handbook by Gail Damerow, Avoid The Vet - by Practical Poultry - lots of color photos in this book which I love!


----------



## chickenfever87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm looking forward to learning about them!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Carla Emery ~ The Encyclopedia of Country Living. 

A great all around book. (check it out at your library)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello and welcome to Chickenland! Lots of free e books from Amazon too!


----------



## chickenfever87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks all for the help


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I personally don't think that books are the way to go. Although they do give you what is supposed to happen, we all know that doesn't always turn out right. My advise is to buy books and watch videos on coops, watch videos to breeds, and join other chicken forums like backyardchicken.com. You will be able to learn about first hand information. Have fun with this new project and the best of luck


----------



## chickenfever87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you Alex!! I hope it works out


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Another chicken forum is www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Backyard chickens not so much.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

First hand information is great ... as long as it good and true. 

I learned my leason the hard way with youtube and my aromatherapy class. (Always double check and research ... research ... and then a little more research.)

Best of luck!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

i read some great books on chickens! the ones i love are Storeys guide to raising chickens, chicken health for dummies, rasing chickens for dummies, chicken whispers guide to backyard chickens, treating the sick or injured chicken, and diseases of poultry,and city chicks. read them all and more! if you want more titles just send me a pm and ill tell you what ive read in my kindle collection. hope this helps


----------

